# 40% Off Training Videos



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Tawzer Dog Videos has a new website and are offerring 40% off everything. Looks like they are now offering DVD rentals as well. 

*Grand Re-Opening Sale!!*

*Visit our NEW website at www.tawzerdog.com*

*40% off ALL Products*
*Use Coupon Code: GR0511*
*Coupon good through May 18th*


----------

